# Tell me about ATV ramps for a pickup truck...WHat do I need to know/avoid



## Predator56 (Sep 10, 2007)

Looking at using one of these instead of a trailer. Trailer will be for sale shortly and its mighty nice... need suggestions


----------



## sowega hunter (Sep 10, 2007)

I have been using ramps since about '89 without a problem. Just be careful that they are set right and get the angle a small as possible. I like using the back of the truck better than a trailer because of the manuverability(?) in the woods. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 10, 2007)

any ramp now is pretty good IMO ...

look at the cables holdin' your tailgate up ... nothin' like the old steel hinges ...

I take my tailgate off when I load and unload ....

had both cables break 1 time loading and it wasn't pretty ....


----------



## HGM (Sep 10, 2007)

#1- make sure they are long enough to keep from flipping the bike onto you.(keep the angle down)
#2- strap the ramps to the bed of the truck so your bike doesnt kick them out when loading or unloading
#3- be REALLY careful, they can be dangerous if you get in a rush, especially if you are alone..


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Put your ATV in 4 wheel drive when loading and unloading,
so you have constant pulling power on all wheels..
Wet ramps and wheels can cause rear wheel spin, so in  
4X4 you avoid rear wheel spin and rear end shift..


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 10, 2007)

Make darn sure they are tied off well or the cable connectors are tight...or you'll pull a GDW and end upside down at the end of the tailgate (cables connectors came loose when atv slid on wet bedliner)! And get the longest ones you can find especially if your truck bed sits high in the air. Nothing like riding an atv up a short ramp into a high 4x4 to give you heart jitters! If possible find a spot where the truck can be on an downward hill and the end of the ramp on the uphill side. Main thing is to use common sense and make sure the ramps are tied down good. If the angle is too steep, walk the atv up from the side instead of riding it up. Once loaded, tie it down good fore and aft.


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 10, 2007)

Reconsider the trailer. I thought ramps would be the cats meow so I bought some. Nice ones with raised guards on the sides so the tires don't slide off. Aluminum folding ones with chains to strap to the bumper so they don't slide back and dump you. Also replaced the cables on the tailgate.
In the end I went back to the trailer.
Can't carry much in the bed with a Polaris Sp. 600 strapped in it. A big deer pretty much needs to be strapped to the racks to find a place to ride.
Loading in the dark is spookier than those same ramps in the daylight. Specially with 160 pounds of buck on the rear ramp.
Any place I drove the truck where the better manuverability was a factor, really was'nt a factor at all as I was riding the ATV there anyway.
I still got the ramps just in case I ever need them but haven't used them in several years. The trailer just works out much better for me.
Of course if one doesn't have a trailer then ramps are much cheaper than trailers.


----------



## thomasr (Sep 10, 2007)

Boy let me echo what’s already been said…just from the voice of my experience…the taller your truck, the longer those ramps need to be.  I want to say my store bought ramps are 5’ 6”, my old truck was a taller 4X4 and it was down right scary even in the best of conditions.  Now get it o-dark-thirty, raining, with the 4-wheeler tires kind of caked in red Georgia Clay…now that’s a recipe for disaster.  

And like somebody said, if you got a short-bed truck, or a regular truck with a tool box, a bed full of wheeler doesn’t leave a whole lot of room for much else.  

Also makes your rear view mirror useless, if you’re like me and kind of dependent on one.

And on another note…if you decide to go the truck bed route…be careful about the front of your ATV and the back glass on the cab.  Now I personally have never had an incident of that type, but my neighbor is in the insurance business and his office gets a good many claims for wheeler vs. glass.  Glass almost always loses.    

I like having a trailer…mine is only a 5X8 and I can get most everywhere I need it to go.   I’m getting real good at backing it.

Be safe!!!
                               REX


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 10, 2007)

Another good use for the trailer is this: Stand your spare tire up against the front of the bed. Then when you load your ATV into the truck bed you drive your front end against the tire. Then strap it into it tightly with ratchet straps.
It helps save those rear windows from the winch and brushguard.
And if your real unlucky you might get into an accident like hitting another vehicle and coming to a quick stop. Then your ATV breaks those nylon straps and comes through your rear window.
After you get out of the hospital you still got the trailer but you might need a new spare.


----------



## Dub (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't trust tailgate cables.....at all.

I'd remove the tailgate for atv transport.

Keep the ramps strapped down when driving on them.



Sure are handly....but I'll keep using a trailer.


----------



## firebiker (Sep 10, 2007)

*keep your trailer it's a whole lot safer.
There have been several Horror stories on here of people being hurt and one death as a result of loading a four wheeler into a pick/up truck with ramps.*


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 10, 2007)

HGM said:


> #1- make sure they are long enough to keep from flipping the bike onto you.(keep the angle down)
> #2- strap the ramps to the bed of the truck so your bike doesnt kick them out when loading or unloading
> #3- be REALLY careful, they can be dangerous if you get in a rush, especially if you are alone..


these are exactly what I was gonna say.  I have a place in my yard and a place at camp with a nice little terrace that I pull my truck down and then drive the atv up the much shallower slope.  My ramps worked fine on my old S-10 but not on my full sized truck.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 10, 2007)

I use ramps but I second what most have said,trailers are safer.
get the widest, longest ramps you can buy to make them as safe as possible. Use the terrain to decrease the ramp angle as much as possible and be careful.


----------



## BIG RANDY (Sep 10, 2007)

I use a trailer and ramps. Each one has pros and cons. My only suggestion that hasn't already been discussed is to use ramps that are arched as they are much less scary to load and unload from a 4x4 truck.


----------



## stev (Sep 10, 2007)

I just ordered some from cabellas.The ones i ordered are for 4 wheel drive trucks.83'' long 46'' wide.My machine is 8 ft long so the gate has to stay on.


----------



## CharlesH (Sep 10, 2007)

I have ramps now, but will be going to a trailer as soon as I can get the funds together.  I have the extra long tri-fold ramps and it's not too bad, but when I want to move some stands to a property from my house or take some coolers somewhere there's nowhere for them.

Let me know if you are going to sell you trailer......


----------



## copenhagen cowboy (Sep 10, 2007)

my ramps fold in half in the middle but are 10' long unfolded
it sure makes it easier than the old short ones i had .
especially on a lifted truck!


----------



## lawman (Sep 11, 2007)

Like big randy said buy the arched ramps, they don't have to be as long and they work great.  Flat ramps are scary to load with and the angle has to be just right but with arched ramps its just about as easy as using a trailer.


----------



## JR (Sep 12, 2007)

HGM said:


> #1- make sure they are long enough to keep from flipping the bike onto you.(keep the angle down)
> #2- strap the ramps to the bed of the truck so your bike doesnt kick them out when loading or unloading
> #3- be REALLY careful, they can be dangerous if you get in a rush, especially if you are alone..





Doc_Holliday23 said:


> these are exactly what I was gonna say.  I have a place in my yard and a place at camp with a nice little terrace that I pull my truck down and then drive the atv up the much shallower slope.  My ramps worked fine on my old S-10 but not on my full sized truck.



What they said!  IF you have a ditch or terrace that will help 'level' the ramps, I'd suggest that!  I've flipped my 450 Foreman twice off of my ramps!  Once during darkness, and the other time BACKING it up the ramps!  I'd also suggest the WIDEST and TALLEST ramps they make!  Those that someone suggested 80+" would be the ONLY way I'd go.... Besides, I think the MOST expensive ramps are $200 at Cabelas, that's a far cry from $1K-$2K for a decent trailer!!!!  I would stay away from the $99 'bi-fold' (what I have) ramps, and go with the nicer ones!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20155&hasJS=true

These would be the MINIMUM I'd go with!


----------



## jbi1104 (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought the ramps Kenny referred to at BassPro 3 days ago.  Mine are same dimensions but API brand.  Did not even realize BassPro stocked these but they do.


----------



## stevetarget (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't back up the ramps!
I like the tri fold ramps best. Its easier to center up and drive on,esp in the dark.
Don't forget to tie the 4 wheeler down b4 you move the truck.


----------

